
$35 Raspberry Pi 4 announced with 4K support and up to 4GB of RAM - vaultcool
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2019/6/24/18715211/raspberry-pi-4-release-date-news-features-4gb-ram-dual-dual-hdmi-gigabit-ethernet
======
Jemm
I hate this marketing style. For $35 you get 1GB of ram, not up to 4. Apple
has been doing this nonsense as well.

------
technofiend
Cool. More power for the dollar on throw away projects. It's a minor nit but
I'd still like to see them add a real time clock.

~~~
ksaj
Several companies provide a rtc in modular form. Most people don't need one
since they enable ntp by default. And people who do just pony up the $5 or
whatever, and plug one in.

~~~
technofiend
Yup, yup! That's why I labeled it minor; my only complaint is it eats up
valuable real-estate and can preclude using a hat. I have a cluster hat for
the Pi I like to use that connects 4 pi Zeros to the pi over USB and the Pi
video panel. Whether or not they use all the pins I believe they block all the
pins, so it's an inconvenience.

~~~
ksaj
I have the clusterHAT as well. You gotta admit it is one of the cooler rpi
devices out there. It's a Big Mac sized super computer, even if it isn't truly
practical; it is way cheaper than any other super computer out there, so the
pi's reputation as an educational platform is accentuated.

I'm looking forward to transplanting it onto a Pi4, since it is more likely
able to run the types of simulations I run, and the separation of network
stacks will make it really hum. So much cheaper (and forgiving) than renting
cloud instances too early on.

------
isubasinghe
That is pretty impressive specs for a computer that cheap. I might get one to
setup a pihole.

------
dekhn
finally decent gigabit and USB C power.

